

Where is Everyone? A history and future of information technologies - dandelany
http://www.baekdal.com/articles/Management/market-of-information/

======
adamc
I found the odd scaling on the X-axis very misleading. In reality, there is
very little data on most of the late entrants -- they could be historical
blips for all we know. But maybe it doesn't matter, because there doesn't seem
to be any data behind the graph anyhow.

